# whats the best clutch? r33 gtr 600bhp



## turbolyle (Apr 25, 2009)

need a clutch for my r33 gtr but i would like it to be easy to use and cost under a grand but has to hold around 500 to 600bhp more 500 than 600 but would like to have room for more power. any ideas and whats a good price for fitting one. have a nismo one in there thats done the job since 1997 but dont know if they will even make it anymore its been great clutch just a bit old now. so easy to drive, 

it was fitted a middlehurst nissan and have the part numbers on the paper work for it, do you recon the part numbers will still be any good

nismo clutch, nissan part numbers?

sky30100rs582 clutch plate 350+vat
sky30210rs582 clutch cover 450+vat

if its just sliping in high gears could i just replace the clutch plates and not the pressure plate as well or do i need both rearly.

thanks guys


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

hks twin plate perhaps ....


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Easy to use, UNDER A GRAND, and hold 600bhp... that is a TALL ORDER.

You can probably find the clutch plate and cover "cheaper", but then Nismo and Cheap normally don't belong on the same sentence. 

Depends on your budget... but if money allows a carbon twin plate would be the one I go for such as Carbonetic or ATS/Accross.


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you'd struggle to get a decent clutch that can handle 600 bhp for a grand, mate. Bear in mind the value of the pound is a rubbish!

R33 is a pull type clutch and most systems are push type (Nismo's is pull type I think) - so unless you get Nismo you'd need to order a bunch of Nissan original parts to make conversion, which may make your task a lot harder (& expensive). 

Be careful not to buy something you'll regret later to save a few pennies. Changing a clutch isn't cheap or easy on a GT-R, so do it right first time round :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What do the other 4million threads on clutches say ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What do the other 4million threads on clutches say ?


Glenn...............use the search function, ffs. :chuckle:


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

tilton 3 disc


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What do the other 4million threads on clutches say ?



They say what! Hold 600HP for under a GRAND? That must be some really gooood hydroponic


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

HKS twin plate good clutch BUT horrible in traffic !!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i have a nismo twin plate running ni on 600 hp through it no problems but its hard work in traffic.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I recently discovered that I have an OS Giken R3C Triple Plate clutch...
It is actually not very heavy and useable in traffic... You wouldn't want to go look for traffic but you will live if you ever get stuck in one.


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*CLutch*

HI

Ill be selling my ATS twin carbon clutch off my R33 shortly as going RB30 and tripple.

Superb clutch and brilliant for the road. Would recommend

Regards

Pete


----------



## turbolyle (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for every ones in put on the clutch matter some good news some bad! but would like it to be nice to use on the road but will have to see whats best. thanks again
james


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a triple plate exedy in my supra and it was a dog in traffic and on hills


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What about a copper mix clutch? Easy to use and in the price range.


----------



## psymin (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure on price in the UK, but i have a Nismo Super Coppermix twin. You would have no idea its a twin by the ease of driving. It is rated to 700ish HP, which is a serious under rating. I have 557kW / 758HP at the wheels and it is fine.


----------



## turbolyle (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks again the nismo cooper mix twin plate was the one that i was looking at, 620hp its rated too so should be fine. thanks again,
james


----------



## MYA BURNS (Jul 18, 2008)

get a osg twin plate you know who to call i had triple hks shit now on a triple osg per db


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

peatough said:


> HI
> 
> Ill be selling my ATS twin carbon clutch off my R33 shortly as going RB30 and tripple.
> 
> ...


MAKE A OFFER ON THIS CLUTCH!

I have a triple ATS and it is the dogs bollox. 

The pedal feel is like a standard clutch. I have abused mine. The more crap you give the carbon clutch the better it gripps. 

TRUST me, this is the clutch you want!


----------



## dimitris (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi guys I will like your help please. First I would say that am new in the game with the skyline r33 gtr.I need help for a clutch. I have a nismo one at the moment and its gone. The was not a lot of life on it so I went santa pod this week and know it's gone. My car is about 350-400 bhp. I need a new clutch but they ask me if is the pull or the push that I need and I have no idea. It's a 1995 Nissan skyline r33 gtr. Thank you for taking your time to read this.


----------



## RossC (Oct 20, 2014)

Check out the new clutch and flywheel package Supertec are selling in the traders section. Easy to use and improves response in the lower gears. Twin plate rated to 600lbft and triple to 900lbft


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/265178-my-33-gtr-project-attempt-9.html#post3649258

We have supplied a light weight clutch kit to Amervyn123 on this forum he's very happy with it.


----------

